# This is so cool



## Chitownchoppers (Dec 26, 2009)

For those who have seen it, I know you agree.

For those who have not seen it, your in for a treat.

If it has been posted here in the past my apologies.

Turn off your sound before going there. Music is bad.

Enjoy !!


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

That was cool! pretty incredible the technology back in 1929.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Until someone with 100 or more posts clicks that link I aint touchin it....


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't be scared click on it


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I clicked it


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, but the part with the car? No windows or heater, but they could design the snow portion?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AiRhed;950852 said:


> Until someone with 100 or more posts clicks that link I aint touchin it....


I clicked it. And my computer blew up.

No, its really a valid link. It's just a video of the Fordson Sno-Motor tractor. Being posted for like a 8th time this week.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That is one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Now I am going to spend way to much time trying to find info on this. I was planning on restoring a JD 730 diesel this year but that might change :}


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

There is one of those on display at the Hays Truck Museum in Woodland, CA. I know I've got pics of it somewhere. I'll try to dig them up.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

how many threads are there about this freakin thing?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

sjosephlawncare;951621 said:


> how many threads are there about this freakin thing?


LOL, Ditto....why is this all of a sudden popping up everywhere


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty cool. this is the first time i've seen it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

first time i have seen it too, really interesting


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

buckwheat_la;951753 said:


> first time i have seen it too, really interesting


I'm not saying it's not cool....I think it is very interesting. I just didn't know why it is all of a sudden popping up in multiple threads.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I want one looks like something they would have built on junk yard wars


----------

